# Red Claw Crabs



## Christor (5 Mar 2012)

They look like amazing little creatures, however know very little about them and most websites dont give a very good or practical view of them, so just wondering if anyone has any personal experience with them? dos or donts? especially in a planted tank?


----------



## LondonDragon (6 Mar 2012)

I have kept this in my tank before, but they ended up running around the house, you must have a 100% covered tank if you want to keep these guys.


----------



## Antipofish (6 Mar 2012)

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> I have kept this in my tank before, but they ended up running around the house, you must have a 100% covered tank if you want to keep these guys.



LMAO, the thought of those little critters running around the house and nipping your feet while you are watching television (or worse lol) is VERY amusing.  Do they get very big  ?


----------



## LondonDragon (6 Mar 2012)

Antipofish said:
			
		

> LMAO, the thought of those little critters running around the house and nipping your feet while you are watching television (or worse lol) is VERY amusing.  Do they get very big  ?


Not too big, they didn't mess up the plants much, but I never kept more than one at a time in the tank, after 3 suicide attempts I stopped keeping them. Once I was watching TV in the sofa and one just run past in front of me, was fun trying to catch it lol
The scary one was when my 25cm blue crayfish escaped its tank once what I was performing a water change, trying to put it back in the tank was interesting with its large claws lol


----------



## Emyr (6 Mar 2012)

They grow to about 2 inches. I like these crabs a lot. but they tend to hide out in caves most of the day and arent too active, when they are active it tends to be at night. They prefer slightly brackish water (a little salt) and need a large space out of water. They like to spend 50% of the time in and 50% of time out of water so need an island, I wouldn't recommend putting them in a planted tank because they could easily destroy it so should generally go in a rock scaped tank. As Paulo says the tank needs to be covered. They are relatively easy to keep though.


----------



## Martin in Holland (13 Apr 2014)

Just spotted these guys at one of the shops here....I'm thinking of getting a small (20 liter) tank just for them...amazing colors ....does anyone know how to see which one is male or female?


----------



## three-fingers (14 Apr 2014)

Beautiful crabs, some sort of fiddler crab, but don't know what species so wouldn't be sure what salinity, tank size etc. would be suitable sorry.


----------



## Martin in Holland (15 Apr 2014)

They are found in brackish water in the area I live (near Hong Kong)...won't be able to live in fresh water for long sadly...otherwise, yes I would have bought a few.


----------

